# Solved - Ethernet over power vs WiFi



## Derek12 (Feb 3, 2017)

I will have to remove my direct ethernet connection from my desktop to the router and I have to decide between Ethernet over Power or get a Wifi Amplifier (because the WiFi signal is weak and speed drops) plus a WiFi adapter for the desktop (probably a PCIE card with better antennas)
I have researched a bit and I seems there isn't a consensus (because seems to be dependent of the quality of electricity wires, home layout, appliances used etc. that affect both of them)

What of those are better in terms of speed/lag/reliability when used in good conditions?

Many thanks


----------



## Boatvan (Feb 3, 2017)

I used Ethernet over Power briefly at my old house. It seemed to be reliable, but I couldn't say the same of my ISP... I had frequent outages most likely due to either our old DSL router crapping out or the ISP crapping out. I used TP-Link ones, can't remember the bandwidth though. I only bought a pair, but you can buy more and sync them. They are quite easy to set up, pressing a button on the unit by the router, walk over to your desktop unit, and press that button. Just my two cents.


----------



## therealmeep (Feb 3, 2017)

What sort of wifi speeds are you getting currently? Something along the lines of 802.11ac is mostly comparable to mainstream Ethernet solutions (800-1300mb/s wifi vs 1000mb/s Ethernet). I am not familiar with Ethernet over power so I don't know what to say on that front.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 3, 2017)

if electrical is decently modern, and there is a way for you to put the powerlinr adapter directly into the wall and Not in a power bar, ot splitter, then go powerline, if the above isnt ttrue , go with WiFi, alsdo helps in many cases if the powerline is on the same circuit too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

What kind of WiFi does your router support?  Is it 2.4 and 5GHz?  Wireless N or AC?  I guess the important thing is what router do you currently have?

And when you say WiFi Amplifier, do you mean a WiFi extender?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2017)

This is what I use and haven't had a single issue.

The speeds coming off it match what I'm getting from my modem.

I bought it specifically to have a hard wire to our XBone and never looked back.

https://www.amazon.ca/D-Link-DHP-701AVPower-Line-Gigabit-Starter/dp/B00PVDJQHY


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks to all 


newtekie1 said:


> What kind of WiFi does your router support?  Is it 2.4 and 5GHz?  Wireless N or AC?  I guess the important thing is what router do you currently have?
> 
> And when you say WiFi Amplifier, do you mean a WiFi extender?


My router is 2.4GHz 802.11n. It's part of another box (modem?) that connects to cable via coaxial wire,

Yes that's it, a extender, to install near my computer to boost signal, because it's separated by three walls and it's opposite where the router is, I don't know if those things introduce lag, affect speed, or only avoids dropouts, etc.!



therealmeep said:


> What sort of wifi speeds are you getting currently? Something along the lines of 802.11ac is mostly comparable to mainstream Ethernet solutions (800-1300mb/s wifi vs 1000mb/s Ethernet). I am not familiar with Ethernet over power so I don't know what to say on that front.



I tried with my laptop (which is 802.11n as well) near it and I get 30-40 mbps (I have 50 mbps and I get that with the ethernet cable)
Is it true that WiFi causes speed drop or maybe my router is defective?


----------



## therealmeep (Feb 3, 2017)

The reason you are most likely seeing 30-40 instead of 50 on wifi is because 802.11n is 450mb/s vs the 1000mb/s offered by gigabit lan. I'd say if you had it in you budget for redoing this to get wireless ac connectivity via a different wifi access point, maybe in a spot that would be better for connectivity to your new spot as well as the big bump in wireless speed (900+ vs 450)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Plug Link systems don't have nearly the same interference as pushing data over radio/microwaves. Let alone walls to weaken the signal

Check and see how much square area the plug links can handle. Find the ones with the greatest range.

Otherwise Run a a cat5/6 line for ethernet as a wall drop or attached to baseboard running through walls.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2017)

Have you changed the Wi-Fi channel at all?

I know it can slow the speeds down a lot depending on what channel you select.

Here I use in-between channels to get what I want.

Screw the neighbor's lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Have you changed the Wi-Fi channel at all?
> 
> I know it can slow the speeds down a lot depending on what channel you select.
> 
> ...



Considering most are default to 6 or 11 lol


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks again 


eidairaman1 said:


> Plug Link systems don't have nearly the same interference as pushing data over radio/microwaves. Let alone walls to weaken the signal
> 
> Check and see how much square area the plug links can handle. Find the ones with the greatest range.
> 
> Otherwise Run a a cat5/6 line for ethernet as a wall drop or attached to baseboard running through walls.


Yes that's true, but I read something about some appliances with switching power supplies can introduce disturbance into the lines, but maybe that's for old tech (?) and not relevant to current high speed technology




therealmeep said:


> The reason you are most likely seeing 30-40 instead of 50 on wifi is because 802.11n is 450mb/s vs the 1000mb/s offered by gigabit lan. I'd say if you had it in you budget for redoing this to get wireless ac connectivity via a different wifi access point, maybe in a spot that would be better for connectivity to your new spot as well as the big bump in wireless speed (900+ vs 450)



But if 802.11n is 450mbps it should be sufficient for 50mbps (not MB/s) ?
The router is tied with a contract and seems cannot be replaced (according to the ISP), maybe that's false?
I am a bit confused


----------



## therealmeep (Feb 3, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Considering most are default to 6 or 11 lol


I myself usually leave mine on auto because we have a lot of Cisco APs at my house we test (2-6) plus our regular APs


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2017)

I've seen 2 and 9 work well.


----------



## therealmeep (Feb 3, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Yes that's true, but I read something about some appliances with switching power supplies can introduce disturbance into the lines, but maybe that's for old tech (?) and not relevant to current high speed technology
> 
> ...


That would likely be due to you not having enough bandwidth between your laptop and your AP


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 3, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Have you changed the Wi-Fi channel at all?
> 
> I know it can slow the speeds down a lot depending on what channel you select.
> 
> ...



Yes, the router is set to auto and has automatically selected channel 7 (here, 11 and 10 are too crowded according to Wifi analysis app lol) but I will try other channels not used,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2017)

therealmeep said:


> That would likely be due to you not having enough bandwidth between your laptop and your AP



This wasn't for me but clients homes when working for AT&T in 2013-2014 on their Gateways (Network Services Premesis Technician). It allowed them to see full bandwidth upstairs even.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I've seen 2 and 9 work well.


I use ch 3 on 2.4 and 161 on the 5ghz band.. like I said screw the neighbors lol...

See 7 bleeds over into 11.. try ch 2 or 3


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 3, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> I use ch 3 on 2.4 and 161 on the 5ghz band.. like I said screw the neighbors lol...




I use a DGND3700V2 at home, 2.4GHz for the rest of the House, 5.0GHz for myself.

@Derek12 

I was using them in 2013-14 for clients homes that didn't want wires ran, but had 8 tv boxes, never got a recall for the use of them. You can always get hpna to ethernet adapters for coax even.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> My router is 2.4GHz 802.11n. It's part of another box (modem?) that connects to cable via coaxial wire,
> 
> Yes that's it, a extender, to install near my computer to boost signal, because it's separated by three walls and it's opposite where the router is, I don't know if those things introduce lag, affect speed, or only avoids dropouts, etc.!



Unless you are willing to buy a new router along with the wireless card for the PC, which in the end will probably cost you over $200, just go Powerline.

Plus, do not use WiFi extenders.  They are good for getting Wifi to an area that wouldn't have it normally, because something is better than nothing.  But they right off the bat cut the WiFi speed in half, and add latency.  So they don't give a good connection.


----------



## therealmeep (Feb 3, 2017)

The problem still exists between OPs laptop and their current access point meaning that the issue is related to internal network speed, most likely meaning a new AP will allow for full upload/download speed


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 4, 2017)

No to range extenders... too be avoided unless it's dire circumstances... they degrade your original router as well... Go with homeplug also only if your electrical is good... if not you'll have a bad time with both... 

Why can't you wire in more access points?


----------



## silkstone (Feb 4, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> But if 802.11n is 450mbps it should be sufficient for 50mbps (not MB/s) ?
> The router is tied with a contract and seems cannot be replaced (according to the ISP), maybe that's false?
> I am a bit confused



You're seeing less than that as the wifi card in your laptop will only be able to access at a max of 150 mbs (or worse 72 mbs) Factor in distance and walls and then that speed drops considerably.


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 7, 2017)

Many thanks for the replies
Finally I got an Ethernet over power pack and seems to be "fine" but the speed according to speedTest is roughly 30-40 Mbps on the desktop computer (still higher than what I got with Wi-Fi on the laptop) and the adapter on my room has a red light (meaning a bad communication with the other adapter where the router is)
I will investigate the causes but I think it may be caused by interference from another appliance (which I will try to pinpoint) or some fault on the wiring


remixedcat said:


> No to range extenders... too be avoided unless it's dire circumstances... they degrade your original router as well... Go with homeplug also only if your electrical is good... if not you'll have a bad time with both...
> 
> Why can't you wire in more access points?


 Because the coaxial cable is only on the living room and can't be added in my room 
Edit: after plugging it DIRECTLY on the socket instead of using a power strip I get the 50mbps so everything solved


----------

